# signs labour is approaching....



## natalie85

i know everyone is different but just curious of anything people have felt in the run up to labour?
ie sickness, clear-outs, etc!!
thanks!!!


----------



## beth0703

i had the sweep on a friday morning and ever since felt wierd down below and in my stomach. I also got 'the show' :/ he arrived the monday at 4am


----------



## princess_vix

I got my show after a sweep but i remember feeling sicky and very tired...but then i got really energetic and then my contractions started.

x


----------



## Staceysparkle

I had PGP but my back and pelvis were really really sore for a few days before I went into labour and I got my show on the Friday night and contractions started on Saturday afternoon and LO was born Sunday morning :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Nothing with ds1 and with ds2 I was in prodomal labor for 8 days, so I knew it would happen soon.


----------



## 5-a-side

with dd1 my first sign were my waters breaking (majorly!) didnt have any contractions, BH or anything before that.
dd2 was 3wks early, I went to the toilet and had two bloody lumps come out, scared the life out of me, I'd never seen anything like it before. Then went into hospital, dd2 was born 4hrs later. As before I had no BH or anything before.


----------



## firerabbit666

I felt generally off the night before my waters broke with my son, It's hard to describe but spose it felt like I was about to come down with the flu or something.


----------



## FirstBean

The first sign I had of labour was my waters breaking.


----------



## blondebabe

I had been getting braxton hicks since 26 weeks and during my pregnancy they have been getting stronger and more painful. I was 9 days overdue and had my first sweep at 1pm on 26th May...

On 27th May at around 13:00pm i started getting regular braxton hicks coming and going every 20 mins...didnt think much of them because i had been so used to the pains. (By this point i was 9 days overdue) I went shopping and got some food for tea with my OH and thought nothing more of it. Got home bounced around on birthing ball whilst watching coronation street and eastenders and ate some chicken pie and chips.

At around 8pm i was getting a bit uncomfortable so i jumped in the bath with some scented candles and a pregnancy magazine..and thats when the first pain hit me..it was the sort of pain low under my bump that had me having to breathe through it...then another came 7 and a half mins later..i thought to myself "this is strange i dont like this very much i wish it would go away..or maybe i'm in labour??? naa proberly not i have a cervical sweep tomorrow and even then i'll proberly get induced"

I suddenly had the urge to poo so i jumped out the bath and opened my bowels (alot) and then hopped back into the bath where another contraction hit me. I had my OH's iphone with a contraction timer appt which i highly recommend!!! It was strange because i had been told that a "normal" labour starts at 20 min contractions but mine were hitting me hard to 7 mins, 6 mins, 5 mins and then 4 mins! They changed so quickly i lost track of time but tryed to stay home for as long as poss just incase we got in the car and they went to 20 mins apart. 

After only having 15 contractions i pleaded with OH to phone to hospital...the lady was really nice and managed hear me whilst i was having a contraction so she could assess how far i was....she heard me and said "ok yes come in" i relaxed a little after that and chucked my PJs on and got in the car. 
LO was born 4 hours later :) xx


----------



## blondebabe

PS: i lost my show in bits over 3 days it was bloody and lots of it x


----------



## sam#3

Mine is usually a bloody show, period type cramps and a bowel clearout!
I also tend to feel on edge and excited and i just sort of 'know' its imminent


----------



## Linzi

Nothing til my waters broke!! 6 hours later he was in my arms :)

xxx


----------



## membas#1

i had period cramps and show the night before (i had had my 3rd sweep the day before that). i was up every hour with period like cramps that night (monday night). then that next day (tuesday) nothing--then later in the evening (tuesday) i started having some cramping (which was probably mild contractions) that felt different from my period cramps from the night before. that was 5pm...told DH something might be happening. we made dinner, went for a walk, by 9pm i was in the tub with contractions, by 11:30pm at the hospital, at 330am she was born.


----------



## kray

I had period-like cramps and lower backache for about 2 weeks prior. For about a week and a half I was losing bits and pieces of my mucus plug, usually when I went to the bathroom. On the Wednesday before I had my baby, I lost just a small amount of my bloody show. Then, two days before having my baby I just felt "blah." I had many bowel movements that started becoming diarrhea, I was exhausted and at times felt nauseous. I just knew that I was going to have my baby in the next few days.


----------



## Reedy

I had bad backache & tummy ache so thought I needed a poo, so went toilet & had a clearout & the pain went but 5 minutes later the pain was back & I had really bad backache so knew something was a bit odd so called my mum she was there within seconds (DH at work) within 10 minutes of my mum being there my waters broke & the contractions hit, 2 days later he made his appearance lol x


----------



## zoe87

I had no signs what so ever until i was in labour


----------



## xCookieDough

*I had absolutely no signs at all until I was in labour, nothing at all! So try not to concentrate on looking for the signs as they may not even appear!
___XO*


----------



## cookielucylou

The first I knew my labour had started was at the hospital being monitored and it was showing contractions on the machine that I couldn't even really feel. I was sent home as they said I still had ages to go but 3 hours later lo was here! I had no other signs before that and the only reason I was at the hospital in the first place was because I went in for a 2nd sweep!


----------



## lilxmissxkim

I'm currently pregnant with my fourth child. With each pregnancy, I have never had a show or waters never broke spontaneously! The only thing that I did get was this dim lower back pain which tells me I'm in labour.


----------



## puppycat

I was in hospital overnight the Wednesday before Laura arrived, the machine was showing activity which was quite interesting because I couldn't feel anything, they asked me if I was having tightenings but I said no!

The following Tuesday we had a spicy pizza and the next morning I cleared out (assumed it was the pizza!) the Thursday morning at 8am on the loo my waters went with a POP! Contractions started at 3.30pm, Laura arrived 3.04am Friday morning.


----------



## LockandKey

I had a sweep Friday, and my early labor started Sunday night. By Monday morning I woke up from the labor pains, and started timing them when they wouldn't stop. They were three minutes apart, then I had a massive clear out (diarrhea) then I started to bleed, which was the bloody show, then my water broke about 2 hours later


----------



## lucy_lu10

Mine took me by surprise. Nothing, nothing, nothing, then out of nowhere my water broke one morning and contractions started right up. 7 hours later my son was here!

I had a sweep done, drank raspberry leaf tea, etc but nothing made me feel any different or got things rolling.


----------



## Tulip

I lost a little plug a couple of days before... Other than that, nothing! My waters never even broke :D


----------



## ozysanj

OMG!!!
i really know nothing about this stuff!!
i didn't know about 'the show' and 'the sweep' till now.And i am still not sure about the sweep,what is it?and what for?


----------



## hardworknmama

With my first the only sign I had that it might be soon (and it's only a sign in hindsight) is that I woke up that morning wanting to clean the house and paint my toenails. My water broke that afternoon. 
With my second, I had random contractions for 3 days prior and I was pooping a lot more often (like 4 or 5 times a day). I didn't have the need to clean that morning but I just had a feeling. My water broke in late morning with him.


----------



## sophiepaton

a sweep is where they seperate your waters from something can't remember what 
I have 1 booked on my due date next Friday midwife said if it works should go into labour 48 hours after it supposed to be uncomfortable though I'm hoping to go before then lol x


----------



## natalie85

i've got a sweep booked for tuesday i will be 40+1 im hoping lo comes before then it doesnt sound pleasant!!!


----------



## Babynumber1

I got all puffy in my face hands and feet my bp was a bit hight and protein in my urine so midwives were checking me every 3 days.I remember having loose bowels once a day for 3 days then i lost a glob of clear mucus which wasnt enough for me to definately know it was my plug.The next 2 days was just leaking tiiny amounts of clear fluid so i went into hosp to check what it was and she said my waters were leaking and that id have to go in in the morning to be induced as risk of infection to baby.3am that night i was liying in bed and pop my waters went more and i had dhihoreah a few times and bam contractions started good and proper.xx


----------



## fidget

i had braxtons hicks from 20 weeks so that was useless lol, but i had a clear out (yummy) a show two days before, and intense pressure in my lower pelvis as well as increased cm, and my waters breaking lol


----------



## Nev23

On the morning before I gave birth, I had terrible back pains and then clear outs. I had no show and my waters never broke until just before my baby was born.


----------

